# Snapper Repair Manual



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a 25+ year old Snapper I524 snow blower. Tecumseh engine. I would like to be able to take it apart for belt replacement and to locate a gas leak. From what I have read the leak could be a sticking carburetor float, cracked gas line, or cracked gas tank. Are there manuals available?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Snapper never had any really good service manuals available at the dealerships. You can find Tecumseh engine manuals online at a bunch of different sites, usually under the "Support" tabs.
They should be of some help with the carburetors. The carbs are very simple to work on but there are some tricks to them, and getting the float level set properly. One of the fuel lines runs behind the flywheel going thru the cooling fins and they can be a little tricky replacing without removing the flywheel. Also check the little thin "Primer" line where they mount to the carb, they usually break when they get hardened or weak and tear.
The Tecumseh carbs are very close to the Walbro carbs, some are Walbro. Another common thing to replace is the float needle and seat. They did make a special tool that looked like a crochet hook, that was used to remove and install the needle seat, a highly recommended tool to use, but can be done without it, either by using compressed air to blow into the fuel inlet to blow out the seat, or making a tiny hook with a thin stiff piece of wire and grabbing the seat to pull it out. You can use a dowel punch to reinstall the seat, but don't drive it in too far, and make sure you put it in far enough. Thats where the special tool comes in handy. It has the pulling hook on one end, and a stopper on the other end to re-install the seat and to get it in far enough without pushing it in too far.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

ST1100A said:


> Snapper never had any really good service manuals available at the dealerships. You can find Tecumseh engine manuals online at a bunch of different sites, usually under the "Support" tabs.
> They should be of some help with the carburetors. The carbs are very simple to work on but there are some tricks to them, and getting the float level set properly. One of the fuel lines runs behind the flywheel going thru the cooling fins and they can be a little tricky replacing without removing the flywheel. Also check the little thin "Primer" line where they mount to the carb, they usually break when they get hardened or weak and tear.
> The Tecumseh carbs are very close to the Walbro carbs, some are Walbro. Another common thing to replace is the float needle and seat. They did make a special tool that looked like a crochet hook, that was used to remove and install the needle seat, a highly recommended tool to use, but can be done without it, either by using compressed air to blow into the fuel inlet to blow out the seat, or making a tiny hook with a thin stiff piece of wire and grabbing the seat to pull it out. You can use a dowel punch to reinstall the seat, but don't drive it in too far, and make sure you put it in far enough. Thats where the special tool comes in handy. It has the pulling hook on one end, and a stopper on the other end to re-install the seat and to get it in far enough without pushing it in too far.


 Thank You for your reply. I appreciate your taking the time to provide good details.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Do you have a model number??? off snapper body????


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Do you have a model number??? off snapper body????


 The snow blower model is I524. The engine is a Tecumseh. From the manual's diagram it's either HS40 or HS50. The electric starter is covering the area where the model number is, according to the manual's diagram. I'll remove the electric starter and get the exact model.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Do you have a model number??? off snapper body????


 Found it. Snapper Model I5240. Tecumseh Engine HS50 67266H SER 8180B


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

JIMMIEM said:


> The snow blower model is I524. The engine is a Tecumseh. From the manual's diagram it's either HS40 or HS50. The electric starter is covering the area where the model number is, according to the manual's diagram. I'll remove the electric starter and get the exact model.


What Manual do you have????


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> What Manual do you have????


 Tecumseh Owner's Manual and Snapper Operator's Manual. Both came with the snow blower.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Guessing your engine is a 1988 per your saying 25+ year old Blower. If so your engine's Birthday is June 28,1988!!! Off line B @ Tecumseh.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

3 to 11 HP L-Head Engine Manual 1998 



You should get a download on your PC.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

If you are standing at the helm of your snapper....If you look in front of your chins....(access/belly pan) usually there is a sticker there or metal tag????


Any numbers......???? Usually there is a Model and a serial number


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> If you are standing at the helm of your snapper....If you look in front of your chins....(access/belly pan) usually there is a sticker there or metal tag????
> 
> 
> Any numbers......???? Usually there is a Model and a serial number


 Snapper Model Number is I5240 (Metal Tag on case)
Tecumseh Engine HS50 67266H SER 8180B


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> 3 to 11 HP L-Head Engine Manual 1998
> 
> 
> 
> You should get a download on your PC.


 I downloaded it. Thank You!!!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Does your Snapper manual have a date on the front page bottom right?????


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Does your Snapper manual have a date on the front page bottom right?????


 Snapper Manual Info at the bottom of the front page is: *MANUAL 1-5190 (REVISION 1, 3/86)*
Tecumseh Manual Info at the bottom of the front page is: *181-637-1*


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Not easy to find info on that Snapper! 

I saw these belts on a Snapper 5230 video.....Drive=2127840 and Auger = 2127218.

I believe it was this guy has a 5HP snapper.

https://www.youtube.com/user/mrwiggles2/search?query=snapper


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 28, 2019)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Not easy to find info on that Snapper!
> 
> I saw these belts on a Snapper 5230 video.....Drive=2127840 and Auger = 2127218.
> 
> ...


Thank You. I'll watch the video.


----------

